# Scary Reaping Incident



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Glad these guys lived!

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2017/04/18/hunter-shoots-two-partners-hiding-behind-turkey-fan/


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Interesting.
Shoot a bird in the butt.
Or ,try to shoot a bird in the butt and score headshots on humans.
Not nice ,but I' d be telling my idiot hunting buddy it is his turn to hide behind the fan while I shoot at the make believe birds butt.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Lets you actually took the time to wait and verify the bird was 100% real.....who would take a shot at the fan and not the head?

I am guessing it was only a matter of time before this guy had a major accident.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

actually with a bow the butt shot is a good shot, and is marked so on a 3 d target


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Martian said:


> actually with a bow the butt shot is a good shot, and is marked so on a 3 d target


A bow was not being used in the o.p.' s incident.
Still ,know your target. And as ever ,what is behind it.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

reeping seems interesting and prolly fun as well, but if you were to be shot hiding behind an animal that is being hunted,,,,, my big concern is this incident, as proving to be very unsafe


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Martian said:


> reeping seems interesting and prolly fun as well, but if you were to be shot hiding behind an animal that is being hunted,,,,, my big concern is this incident, as proving to be very unsafe


People do the same thing with Montana style decoys all the time outwest. You would have to be a complete idiot to not see a hunter hiding behind a decoy at 40 yds.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Not to surprised. Some people don't have good eyesight and will do anything to get a bird.Reminds Me of a guy who took a shot at a duck decoy in our spread.I swear it was real.lol.I only hunt over hen decoys for this reason.Using a tom decoy and having someone shoot at it with me near it isn't worth the risk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Only become more prevalent, the more the tactic is promoted


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> You would have to be a complete idiot to not see a hunter hiding behind a decoy at 40 yds.


It is proven every day that someone left the bag of idiots open.... Not worth the risk to me.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

would be hard to do on public land.....private maybe.......


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd still be afraid of doing it on private land. You never know if a trespasser is watching you.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I personally find it odd that people want to vilify this tactic as so unsafe when in my first 3 years of turkey hunting I had a guy stalk up to my calling no decoy and then when I put out decoys thinking well at least they will see the fake decoy and get it but no I had 2 seperate times the guys stalked up to my decoys and one stand up at 40 yards to shoot them in an open field with me yelling at him Wow! I personally go out into the turkey woods expecting to get shot and I have used this method several times and feel just as safe when I use it as I do sitting behind my dsd's or when walking through the woods stopping and calling with no decoys. But I bet if I get shot doing it I'm an idiot more than if I get shot by a guy stalking me while calling and then shooting me when I pick up my hand to scratch my nose.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

agreed - a few years back - a buddy took is full strut mount out as a decoy and set up on a private 2track and was trying to get a bird to come to the "decoy" a violator drove up and shot his mount and took off - luckily he wasn't hurt .....sucked to lose the mount but lesson learned.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

timbrhuntr said:


> I personally find it odd that people want to vilify this tactic as so unsafe when in my first 3 years of turkey hunting I had a guy stalk up to my calling no decoy and then when I put out decoys thinking well at least they will see the fake decoy and get it but no I had 2 seperate times the guys stalked up to my decoys and one stand up at 40 yards to shoot them in an open field with me yelling at him Wow! I personally go out into the turkey woods expecting to get shot and I have used this method several times and feel just as safe when I use it as I do sitting behind my dsd's or when walking through the woods stopping and calling with no decoys. But I bet if I get shot doing it I'm an idiot more than if I get shot by a guy stalking me while calling and then shooting me when I pick up my hand to scratch my nose.


No one calling you an idiot rather there are too many people who shoot first, identify target second. I do however think you are at a far greater risk of being shot waving a fan around than sitting up against a tree. Sure, there is risk of you being in the shot path of your decoys, but I just personally think it is lower.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow, just wow....like Waif stated, "...Still, know your target. And as ever, what is behind it...."....safety & ethics go hand-in-hand, IMO....


----------

